
Show HN: (isnuts) Spread code as comments and test python code better. - iogf
https://github.com/iogf/isnuts
======
brudgers
It reminds me of the built-in DocTest.
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/doctest.html](https://docs.python.org/2/library/doctest.html)

------
rhlala
Very good idea, i will try it, it look hard to use.

